# PSU Upgrade? Seasonic or XFX



## kathmustdie (Nov 9, 2011)

I am going be upgradinngmy crappy PSU..

so far i have these two in mind

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W --> Theitdepot - Seasonic 520W PowerSupply (S12II-520)

or

XFX Core Edition 550W Power Supply (P1-550S-XXB9) --> Theitdepot - XFX Core Edition 550W Power Supply (P1-550S-XXB9)

so what's better?


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 9, 2011)

> so what's better?



Both are based on the same platform (S12II). I own the 550 Core, and its a solid PSU, whisper-silent, even when I overclock my current rig its silent. The decision depends on you. Btw Rashi-pheripherals is the one handling XFX imports, thus you have to go through them for RMA, which is a painful process. I don't know about Seasonic.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 9, 2011)

@kathmustdie-Where you located? For the pathetic service of Rashi Peripheral I will suggest you to go for corsair Gs600.Extra headroom is always better for future update.GS600 can power upto hd6950 and gtx560ti.So gs600 will be very good choice.


----------



## kathmustdie (Nov 9, 2011)

My CPU is an Intel i5-750 , Motherboard is Intel Extreme series DP55KG and My GFX card is an ATI 4890 which is soon going to be upgraded to ATI HD 6870

I was initially leaning on towards the Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W.

Seems like a good choice? also the Seasonic Overkill for my GPU setup?

also i am living in mumbai and going to be purchasing it online from techshop.in


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

Why not get a Corsair GS600 @4K


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 9, 2011)

kathmustdie said:


> My CPU is an Intel i5-750 , Motherboard is Intel Extreme series DP55KG and My GFX card is an ATI 4890 which is soon going to be upgraded to ATI HD 6870
> 
> I was initially leaning on towards the Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W.
> 
> ...



No, its fine. A 600+ would have been overkill. Its good to have some extra headroom for overclocking (if needed in future). Btw what's your budget for GPU?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

@OP: Think about Corsair GS600 @4K, a good vfm PSU more future proof then those two which you have quoted.


----------



## kathmustdie (Nov 9, 2011)

My budget for a GPU is 11~13k . Not a heavy gamer , just wanted to upgradee my hardware. Right now i am running on 2x 4890 in CrossfireX andd its giving me a good framerate.

So Seasonic 520W or GS600? i am sure both can handle Crossfire


----------



## Tenida (Nov 9, 2011)

I will say don't upgrade your gpu.Upgrade psu only.For HD4890cfx I think you will need robust smps like corsair tx650v2 or higher.


----------



## kathmustdie (Nov 9, 2011)

I forget to mention all details.. well you see i am building another rig for my brother and i am going to give him one ATI 4890 and my old PSU . I am left with one 4890 (which will be in a few days) so before i go ahead with that i would need a new PSU and after a while i'd upgrade my GFX card to a ATI 6870. So basically i need a new PSU.

So yea , back to topic. Corsair GS600 , Seasonic 520w (the Seasonic 620w PSU looks great as well) ? Since , i would be left with one ATI 4890 with a possible future upgrade~

sorry for the entire confusion


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

Get the 600w Corsair GS600. It will definitely help you with a future upgrade


----------



## saswat23 (Nov 9, 2011)

Seasonic 520w is a better option for you. For 3.5k its a very good deal.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Seasonic 520w is a better option for you. For 3.5k its a very good deal.



Really? He is having a crossfirex setup.



kathmustdie said:


> My budget for a GPU is 11~13k . Not a heavy gamer , just wanted to upgradee my hardware. Right now i am running on 2x 4890 in CrossfireX andd its giving me a good framerate.
> 
> So Seasonic 520W or GS600? i am sure both can handle Crossfire


----------



## Tenida (Nov 9, 2011)

Budget 
3.5k- get Seasonic 520watt
4.0k-Get cosair gs600
5-6k-Corsair tx650v2
I think you can make your decision now
More headroom is always better for instance I have Gs700 but now i wanted to go for gtx560tisli but for that gs700 is not enough.If i have bought tx850v2 then the situation would the opposite.


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 9, 2011)

kathmustdie said:


> Right now i am running on 2x 4890 in CrossfireX andd its giving me a good framerate.



On which PSU?

*S12II-520*, If Single GPU, for CFX *S12II-620* over GS600..


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 9, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Really? He is having a crossfirex setup.



He is going to give it to his brother. Not like Corsair GS600 is going to provide helluva headroom. But if he tends to use the 4890 CF (power hungry monsters) he needs a 600W+ unit, the system on load would consume 450W+.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 12, 2011)

If your budget is 13k. Is that including gpu or excluding. I would say for 6800 series try getting arround 700+ watts. Its a decent investment for next 2-3 years. As if you have more budget for gpu then you can go for 6900 series which draw greater power. So go for that.


----------

